# Ge 9325k



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

Am just wondering if anyone knows any store that sells the GE 9325K 55 watt PC in the seattle area


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

John, When calling around you should ask for AquaRays, which is GE's trade name for these bulbs. Also, ask the pet/aquarium stores if they carry/can order the All-Glass-Aquarium 55w replacement bulbs. There are several types so you'll need to tell them you want the 9325K Super Daylight bulb.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

but isnt the all glass 8000k i looked on the web site and it said that the ge 9325k comes with the fixtures but then looking at there cp bulbs it says that the 8000k come with all there fixtures ??? well they dont show that they got the 9325k


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Here's the order page from Drs Foster & Smith. They have the 8800 and 9325K bubls.

Personally I love the 8800k bulbs and use them over my 40 and 125g tanks. The 9325 is very purple/pink.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

cool thanks for the link but i really like the ge 9325k AquaRays it took a little while to get use to it but now the 8000 k looks way to yellow to me lol


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

I order them for cheap, try here $14.20
http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

and here $14.19
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=F55BX.AR.FSGE

I have ordered 4 from atlantalightbulbs before and they called me to let me know they only had three in stock. They have a pretty aggresive substitution policy, so I made sure I commented on the orderform that they should notify me before making any substitutions. I ended up taking the 3 bulbs instead of four - it was just nice to get personal communication from a big faceless company like that.


----------

